# Fedora 9: Leading Edge OR Bleeding Edge



## Hitboxx (May 20, 2008)

Hehe, as funky as the title appears, it isn't. Here's an article on Linux.com which treads the path of Fedora's balancing act.

*www.linux.com/feature/135685

I'll directly write the conclusion here from the same source.



> Aside from the problems with PackageKit -- and, to a lesser extent, the inclusion of KDE 4.0.3 -- Fedora 9 manages to balance innovation with a high degree of usability. Over the last few months, Fedora has been increasingly compared favorably with Ubuntu on both accounts, and, to a large extent, it deserves this praise. If anything, it has probably exceeded Ubuntu in innovation, with at least a dozen major new ideas in every release. It is a rare release, too, in which Fedora's menus and dialog do not show minor tinkering to fine-tune the user experience.
> 
> Yet the problems in Fedora 9 emphasize how difficult a balance the Fedora project tries to maintain. The fact that improvements are coming for both KDE and PackageKit, and that, meanwhile, workarounds exist, is beside the point -- these facts are lucky accidents, and nothing that Fedora has done.
> 
> Although Fedora's innovations make it one of the more interesting distributions to use and watch these days, the project needs to temper its creativity with more consideration of how changes affect users. Perhaps these relatively minor problems will help the distribution correct its release policies before a major disaster happens in a future release.


Most seasoned Fedora users won't find anything new here, and Fedora has always been the forerunner of innovation at the cost of usability. Well, I got no complaints 

......c'mon Nvidia pull up your socks..


----------



## praka123 (May 20, 2008)

..aah!for Gnome,every thing is OK on Fedora ?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 20, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ..aah!for Gnome,every thing is OK on Fedora ?


I guess so.
But its still ugly by default.
And ext4 is unstable.
The RC1 had some issues with SEL that prevented internet access - dunno if its fixed.


----------



## mediator (May 20, 2008)

U judge distros by their looks?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 20, 2008)

mediator said:


> U judge distros by their looks?


never. there are always themes.
but I was just stating the facts I recollect, and looks are easy to remember because pictures are more lasting in the memory than paragraphs of words.


----------



## Pat (May 20, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ..aah!for Gnome,every thing is OK on Fedora ?



Yep..Installed and configure Feodra 9 last night! Package Kit sucks big time (It needs network manager to work) Network Manager doesnt work (though I can connect to the internet)! Instaleld Yumex and it works wonderfully well!

Then I wanted a bling-bling desktop (which I am so used to on linux) so for that I had to remove the new Xorg , install the older one, install nvidia drivers , then compiz! It sounds difficult but its not so (mainly because of good community documentation)

Currently everything is working great on Fedora! I somehow love Fedora's Font Rendering more than Ubuntu's! Dont know the difference between them technically speaking!


----------



## praka123 (May 20, 2008)

remove networkmanager crap-thats the first thing I do in Ubuntu 
packagekit-it sucks in every implementation I have seen(Foresight Linux with conary pac.manager).


----------



## Pat (May 21, 2008)

Yea..not too mention..Firefox 3 beta causes X to crash once in every 10 mins! Seems like there is not much challenge for Ubuntu atleast in the desktop market!


----------



## praka123 (May 21, 2008)

well,...firefox3beta is stable for mine  it is proprietary X drivers from ati or buggy drivers like openchrome for via,sis etc are the reason for crash,may be


----------



## nileshgr (May 21, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ..aah!for Gnome,every thing is OK on Fedora ?



Yep, it works nicely.



Pat said:


> Yea..not too mention..Firefox 3 beta causes X to crash once in every 10 mins! Seems like there is not much challenge for Ubuntu atleast in the desktop market!



Firefox 3 beta 5 rocks man!! Its so fast n stable than Firefox 2.



praka123 said:


> well,...firefox3beta is stable for mine  it is proprietary X drivers from ati or buggy drivers like openchrome for via,sis etc are the reason for crash,may be



+1


----------



## mediator (May 21, 2008)

Actually, Network Manager "does not" suk when u r on wireless. It is simply superb on that! BTW, M amazed by the boot up speed, seems to have reduced to 1/3rd with sulphur. Yea firefox seems to have improved and same goes for yum!  *www.smileyhut.com/music/wos_musik8.gif


----------



## praka123 (May 21, 2008)

^boot speed increase -'coz of using "upstart" init replacement


----------



## Pat (May 21, 2008)

praka123 said:


> well,...firefox3beta is stable for mine  it is proprietary X drivers from ati or buggy drivers like openchrome for via,sis etc are the reason for crash,may be



Its not the drivers for sure..I have a feeling it maybe due to certain plugins that I have installed for firefox! Anyways, I dont plan to stick to Fedora so no need to waste time in finding the cause


----------

